# Bed Liner



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Had plastic liner in last truck, had for 14 years. I agree with the buffing action on the paint and the leaf debris getting under it. But no dents in the bed.
Sliding was an issue and a plus depending on what you were carting around. Usually kept a sheet of ply in there and would use it up during jobs and replace as needed.

Had the wrap over the rail style, and ended up putting some rubber roof tape on the underside as it was wearing off the rail paint at edge of liner. Getting at rack bolts was the biggest hassle of the over rail type.

Have a rhino liner in current truck, 7 years. After couple of years got small tears in liner and then water got under and froze. Causing separation from truck bed, then the bubbles would get ripped apart. So keep on top of any tears.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Aframe said:


> Had plastic liner in last truck, had for 14 years. I agree with the buffing action on the paint and the leaf debris getting under it. But no dents in the bed.
> Sliding was an issue and a plus depending on what you were carting around. Usually kept a sheet of ply in there and would use it up during jobs and replace as needed.
> 
> Had the wrap over the rail style, and ended up putting some rubber roof tape on the underside as it was wearing off the rail paint at edge of liner. Getting at rack bolts was the biggest hassle of the over rail type.


The last two trucks I put liners in were the under the rail type. One to allow for a commercial cap and the other to accommodate my Trac-Racs.

I also have an over the rail liner on a truck that was my fathers. I hate the appearance of it more than anything.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I'm pulling the trigger on this tomorrow too, any thoughts?

http://www.diamondbackcovers.com


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger on this tomorrow too, any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.diamondbackcovers.com


It depends on which model. All I can say is, if you go with the gull-wing design with left/right configuration, you will be dinging up the sides of the bed while reaching into them.

Looks like a sweet set-up overall though.:thumbup:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

My truck was used when I bought it so i did my own liner. used a product called durabak. Its been on the truck for over 3 years and has not faded one bit. It has held up very well. A couple of deep scratches, but that was my fault. 

When I get a new truck it will be line x. Hands down. Had Rhino in my old truck and it was too soft.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It depends on which model. All I can say is, if you go with the gull-wing design with left/right configuration, you will be dinging up the sides of the bed while reaching into them.
> 
> Looks like a sweet set-up overall though.


Yeah good point, I was thinking the SE or LT as I don't plan on loading stuff ontop. I'm a computer guy more then I am a construction guy.

The 270 with the toolbox inserts looks like the nicest but probably won't be in the budget...After floor mats, mudflaps, rustproofing, running boards (for her not me), bedliner, tonneau cover its getting expensive!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah good point, I was thinking the SE or LT as I don't plan on loading stuff ontop. I'm a computer guy more then I am a construction guy.
> 
> The 270 with the toolbox inserts looks like the nicest but probably won't be in the budget...After floor mats, mudflaps, rustproofing, running boards (for her not me), bedliner, tonneau cover its getting expensive!


Not to mention, you'll need an insurance rider for the aftermarket parts.:laughing:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't like those spray in liners. You can't remove them. My last truck was an F150 I bought new, when I traded it for my Jeep, it looked brand new under that liner. I still have a truck, but it is just used for towing my BF's boat and has had an easy life, and I will never sell it. It is a '79 F250 that was my grandaddy's and it has always been garaged. I don't use vehicles for work though. That is what I like about being an employee.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The only tonneau cover that I found worked for me was the ARE style, it has about 3" of extra space compared to most. It comes in handy since it will allow me to put my table saw in (Bosch with the stand) and close the lid and lock it (e-lock)

I bought a new truck 8 weeks ago and haven't done a liner or lid yet...the scratches in the box don't really bother me, I can Line X it anytime, and as for a lid...I am thinking of going without, most stuff is in the trailer and if I need to move tools in my truck it's from point A to B and not left in overnight to get lifted.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lone, I already got bent over a barrel to insure it for business and personal use...cost me $2057 on my credit card last week. 

Chris, the ARE is a nice cover, but I like the ability to uncover half the bed without unbolting the whole enchilada.

Liz...why would you ever want to remove a bed liner?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Truck getting sprayed as we speak, DiamondBack 270 on order. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Truck getting sprayed as we speak, DiamondBack 270 on order. :thumbsup:



GD! That is SWEET!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Not very hard to take a liner out and clean things out once a year.


Liners are not know for going back in quite as well as the first time. The anchoring systems are less than perfect.

I have bought and sold MANY pickups and almost ALWAYS had to remove the liners because of looseness or installed one to HIDE dents and rust. (Yes. That is the sorta stuff Used Car Salesmen do!)

Hell! I have even installed chrome lip trim to hide MAJOR dents in bed/tailgate sides.









http://www.jcautoparts.com/iu/601/v/08-895-2.jpg


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> GD! That is SWEET!


Thanks Malco, they seem like a great company to deal with. Not some plastic Chinese crap either its all welded aluminum and the price is VERY competitive for what it is.

Very versatile cover system.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It depends on which model. All I can say is, if you go with the gull-wing design with left/right configuration, you will be dinging up the sides of the bed while reaching into them.


Lone for some reason this really stuck in my head....probably because you are absolutely correct. And I know you're right because I was always a bad one for throwing stuff into the box from the sides of the bed and marking up the sides of the truck.

Since we have no problems only solutions around here. :thumbsup:

What does everyone think about putting 12" or peel and stick to the sides of the box?










http://www.shop3m.com/3m-scotchgard-paint-protection-film-5hzbgzhklw.html

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard_Paint_Protection/Film/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I asked this same question over on the ford forums and 90% of people said line-x. It was well worth the money in my eyes. For one it made my truck quiter, it def can take a pounding. I have on numerous times got the edge of a spade hit it hard and not even a mark in it. Had fork lift trucks hit it on numerous times and heavy pallets with nails sticking out of them scraped along it more times than I can count and still looks as good as the day it was put on. Def much stronger than my mates truck with the rhino liner. Don't even think about the ones you put on your self. All the ones I have seen that were done like that looked crap after just a few months of light use. I paid $350 for mine and that was on a 6.5 foot bed with tailgate done. The guy done a nice job also.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Got the 270 installed, must admit its very well built, made in USA.

A few crap cell pics:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Got the 270 installed, must admit its very well built, made in USA.
> 
> A few crap cell pics:



Tig Bitties! Tig Bitties!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you buy that truck used off of Mike Holmes?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> My mechanic is telling me LineX....
> 
> My wallet is telling me:



It won't hold up nearly as well...and the biggest problem with these kits is adheasion due to improper prep work and its put on too thin. If you do a proper prep and put it a few times to build up the thickness it will last for a bit...but most times I see them, they are peeling out b/c they were not done properly.


----------

